# How to kill rouge apps in running in memory



## mrm43 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, I have installed a game (pottery), while I have already quit the application, the game still eats up battery power to the tune of 11% as shown under settings/battery. 








And under gsam battery monitor. I have this;

















I have other apps too that behave this way. How do I kill them so as to preserve battery. Thanks 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Uninstall it? Lol


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you just exited the app or actually killed/force closed it? Also try turning off background d data for those apps, or turning off notifications, etc in the apps settings. But yes, uninstalling works too lol.

And from what I've heard task killers do nothing but drain battery as well. Its taking more battery for the app to keep restarting itself and the task killer to keep killing it, than it would to just let it run.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> And from what I've heard task killers do nothing but drain battery as well


Given that any service that runs in the background and actively does tasks quite often will drain battery, I'd say yes, haha.

I don't really understand the issue here as there's not a whole lot one can do with a closed source app that none of us developed. An app that does not do as you want tends to border on being "malware." Uninstall it, give it a bad review so the developer hopefully fixes it.

If it's an app you like, I would do this instead: Perform a logcat the prior 30seconds to exiting through the 30 seconds after exiting and then email that to the developer detailing what the issue is as verbose as possible. I dislike bad reviews that don't try to help solve the problem as sometimes the developer cannot replicate the issue themselves. Us on the forum here are informed enough to know how to debug things, so that shouldn't be a problem. If the developer choose to ignore your email after a month or so of no updates...then you can lay into him with a really bad review of it.

It's just a game, plenty of other ones out there to play


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

my guess is that it used the 11% while you played it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> my guess is that it used the 11% while you played it...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, he didn't even say how long he was actually playing it. How long were you playing it though?


----------



## mrm43 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I exited the game,killed the task and even force stop the app in settings/battery. After doing those things that was the time I did those screen shots. I am siding with what is mentioned here that maybe it really is bad programming for the developer. I am thinking of giving a bad review.

I uninstalled the app and the problem went away. There are lots of better apps indeed. Thanks to all. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrm43 (Jul 17, 2012)

yarly said:


> Yeah, he didn't even say how long he was actually playing it. How long were you playing it though?


I only played for about 5 minutes. After which I did the kill/force stop thingy. And also would like to add. In the 2nd pic under orientation the value now has gone over the 5 hour mark. As if it still is running. Thanks again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

